# Is it ok to give my 10wk old puppy ice cubes?



## Sheriandloki (May 10, 2013)

I've done some research and there are lots of arguments for and against it, but I wondered what you guys thought about ice cubes as a teething remedy? Loki just went nuts chewing everything he could so I've given him an ice cube and its calmed him down a bit. Is this ok? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

definitely, they were my puppy's favorite treat at that age


----------



## Sheriandloki (May 10, 2013)

I've seen lots of people saying that, but also some saying the pup could choke :/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

just supervise and keep an eye on them, you can try different shaped ice cubes as well if you are worried, or crunch them into smaller pieces


----------



## Sheriandloki (May 10, 2013)

Thanks  he's finished it and crunched it up himself! Kept losing it under the sofa though haha.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

We used ice cubes. Like every other thing with puppies. Supervise.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Yep, just watch him  

The other thing I did was took a wet washcloth and froze it and let him chew on that.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

A puppy could choke on anything. Supervise and you will be fine.


----------



## AngVi (Dec 22, 2012)

I was always told Only crushed ice... my pups love them


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona loves ice cubes. If it is too big she will drop it on the floor and break it up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## breyer08 (Jul 4, 2012)

Ava has always loved ice cubes. She especially loves them if I freeze some of her kibble in them. What a great treat!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Ice cubes are AWESOME!! Nothing like watching a puppy bounce after them as they slide across the floor. Just supervise and enjoy!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

We started ice cubes at 8 weeks and they lasted 10 min of playtime and now 18 weeks and and its 2 crunchies and gone =)


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

speaking of ice cubes... saw this on Facebook: 









Freeze water and chicken stock with toys, carrots, treats, etc to keep dogs from getting bored and overheated.


----------



## Sheriandloki (May 10, 2013)

Haha! That's sure to keep them occupied!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when i give my dog ice cubes i run them under warm
water to make them smaller.


----------

